# mask collections...



## Glockink (Jun 28, 2010)

Anyone have any photos to share? Heres mine:


----------



## Glockink (Jun 28, 2010)

Here's some updated pics of the collection. Finally got it all unpacked and put up, still adding more...


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I see you have quite a collection of masks. Which is your favorite and which is the most expensive? Any Silicone masks in that collection? The Freddy looks like it could be.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice collection


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Very cool pics. I don't have any current pics because I have them all out and about for the holiday. I will have to try to take some in November when I put them all back.


----------



## Glockink (Jun 28, 2010)

Spiderclimber said:


> I see you have quite a collection of masks. Which is your favorite and which is the most expensive? Any Silicone masks in that collection? The Freddy looks like it could be.


There are a few silicone masks in there. Most of the masks have complete costumes to them, The Part 7 Jason, for example came with more parts to it from Nightowl and is fairly old and no longer produced. I know that one has to be at least 10-12 yrs old.

This had to be from sometime in 1999:









Few more recent:


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Looks good Stan!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Sweet Mask collection Glockink! Mine is small, but every year the day after Halloween I add to it.


----------



## Glockink (Jun 28, 2010)

Joiseygal said:


> Sweet Mask collection Glockink! Mine is small, but every year the day after Halloween I add to it.


Whats the top mask on the far left?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

It was a zombie mask I purchased at Halloween City I think. If I see it again this year I will let you know what it is called and where I purchased it.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh and I thought I had a cool room, but I think your room is just as cool! Love it!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I have either the same mask or the older version it looks like of the freddy, if that is a cfx mask. I am getting my second Silicone mask from CFX this month, hopefully in about 10 days. It is a beetlejuice mask. Your collection is pretty sweet.


----------



## Glockink (Jun 28, 2010)

Its an older version of CFX. They have since updated it a bit. Freddy, the Zombie next to him, and the mossy looking zombie on the far left, on the shelf below are all silicone.


----------

